

ArsDigita University: Lectures & courseware from intensive MIT CS program - nosignal
http://aduni.org/courses/

======
nosignal
It seems most videos are available on Google Video if you (like me) had
forgotten that RealPlayer even existed:
[http://www.google.com/search?q=Arsdigita&tbo=p&tbm=v...](http://www.google.com/search?q=Arsdigita&tbo=p&tbm=vid&source=vgc)

(Allegedly VLC can play RealPlayer, but it wasn't working for me.)

------
dlevine
This was Hacker School ten years before Hacker School. Sure, the methods of
instruction were a bit different, but the overall purpose was similar.

------
hackNightly
This is fantastic. I'm glad that there are such detailed resources available
for guys like me who want to get a thorough understanding of topics like
these, but didn't go to MIT or comparable schools. Thanks for the link.

------
arikrak
Some of their videos are available on this YouTube channel:
<http://www.youtube.com/coderisland>

------
ramblerman
This looks really interesting.

Anybody have experience with these courses?

~~~
hng
"Theory of Computation" is quite good.

~~~
arikrak
Their theory courses are one of the only good resources on the web on the
topic (though I found it quicker to just read the textbook).

------
pm90
this is where I learnt Theory of Computation from; I'll especially recommend
Shai Simonson's lectures, that guy is absolutely brilliant

